# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών > Παρουσίαση Πρόχειρων Κατασκευών >  >  hlektronika ΓΟΥΡΙ 2017

## Spark

αυτη ειναι ακόμα μια παρουσιαση κατασκευής με θετική ενέργεια.

ανέλαβα να διδάξω στα παιδια του ξαδερφου μου ηλεκτροτεχνία και κατασκευές έτσι φτιάξαμε μαζι αυτό το ΓΟΥΡΙ 2017 που δειχνω.
η κατασκευή έγινε σε μιση ωρα, ειναι
α) χαρτι ζωγραφισμένο βαμμενο με μαρκαδορους και αυτοκολλητη διακοσμητικη ταινια 
β) πλαστικο πιατελακι
γ) λεντοταινια UV
δ) περιτυλιγμα καλωδιων UV active
ε) καλωδιο και διακοπτης και μπαταρια 12V
ζ) πολυ θετική ενέργεια, Αγάπη και ευχες για το νεο έτος

αυτα ειναι  :Biggrin: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67949 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67950

----------

CybEng (24-12-16), 

eebabs2000 (30-12-16), 

mikemtb (24-12-16), 

ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ (25-12-16)

----------

